

Show HN: Give your resume a mind of it's own, a.i. RESUME - titusblair
http://ai-resume.com/?ref=showHN

======
manuisfunny
Great job. The UI looks good on my android.

I like the idea of entering data into a single place, and having different
visitors see customized resumes.

Some thoughts I had (keep in mind I'm not a UX, entrepreneur, or resume
expert):

1\. In the demo on my phone, I like that you can easily navigate between
sections with the nav bar. But I think others might not realize it's
available. It might be good to have the navigation instead be small tabs on
the top. Or tell users how to navigate.

2\. In the skills section, you emphasize the skills relevant to that employer.
Would it be easier to separate them into two sections: the skills must
relevant to a position, then other skills. The other skills might be initially
hidden. I think it helps someone scanning a resume quickly. Overall, I think
it's important to minimize the time it takes someone to get the information
from the resume. Maybe ask recruiters to give their opinion of the demo. I
think a good testimonial from a recruiter might make the website more
attractive to potential users.

3\. I'm not sure if I'd pay that much to try it. I understand the problem. If
you give a 30 free trial, and they get a job, they won't pay. But maybe it can
be free at first. If it works, try to get testimonials to put on the website.
I don't mean to be insulting or condescending. And that might not be the
correct solution. In just saying I'd like to try it, but don't want to pay
that much without seeing testimonials.

Again, I really like the way you're solving the whole resume problem. The
trade off between customizing and generalizing. Quality vs quantity. The demo
gives you a good idea of how it works, and it looks good on my phone.

Very cool. Thanks for sharing this.

~~~
titusblair
Thanks so much for the encouraging words, it's nice to see there are positive
people :)

1) Excellent point I can see about making it easier on small screens. 2) Yes I
am still trying to see how best to get the skills area to be most impacting.
Helping the employer see immediately why the applicant is valuable is the one
thing I am trying to solve best so I will keep you in the loop, please feel
free to sign up for a free version. 3) The price is something that will be
flexible. Ideally I wish I did not have to charge at all so thinking about
ways that could happen. I had a good suggestion where after 3 months if you
don't get a job you get your money back, so lot's of ideas out there.

Thank you again for your awesome feedback, it was very encouraging and much
appreciated.

You have helped make my day better!

\- Titus

------
aps-sids
I just signed up and felt cheated. It seemed that "59 invites left" was just
to fool us and get our email ids.

Why would you ask someone to signup when you don't have anything to show?

~~~
titusblair
The sign up is to secure a free version of a.i. RESUME. You will be sent
instructions to set it up shortly. I do apologize if you feel cheated I can
assure you that you are going to love a.i. RESUME!

------
anotheryou
demo didn't really work.

I than signed up, just got some mailchimp reply and unsubscribed immediately.

edit: demo might have worked but I opened it in a new tab and got confused by
the bugging opaque full page overlay and closed that tab again. (and I have
not looked at it "184 times now")

~~~
titusblair
Hey there! Thanks for the feedback it's very helpful. Sorry for the confusion,
I am working to make sure things are as clear as possible. The hits and popup
are to demo the smart engagement feature based upon certain actions. In a
normal case the popup would only appear after an employer looks at the resume
XX times. I will work to make the demo easier to understand and if you are
interested I would love for you take a look again after I make the updates.
The signup is for a free a.i. RESUME and I use mailchimp to manage those who
sign up. Have an excellent day and thanks again! \- Titus

------
DrScump
Given that your home page has _two_ rather basic typos, I stopped right there.

~~~
titusblair
Please feel free to let me know and I can correct it. Thanks for taking a
look!

~~~
titusblair
I think I found and corrected them. Thanks again!

~~~
karaokeyoga
(typo in your HN title as well ... should be "its", not "it's")

~~~
titusblair
Thanks so much I will fix it! I really appreciate it!

------
J_Darnley
Is this a phone app?

~~~
titusblair
This app does work on the phone but it is not yet on the Apple App Store or
Google App Store.

